# [SOLVED] XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all,
this problem is kind of urgent since I need the computer to type up some papers.
I wanted to revert back to XP Pro from Vista. I formatted the drive, deleted all partitions, and put in the XP Pro cd.
It loaded all the files and stuff, and got all the way up to "choosing a partition to install XP on". 
That's the weird part. In the box showing all the partitions and disks available, all four lines said something like "Unknown disk" or "Unknown drive".
It would stop there and wouldn't let me choose anything (duh.. there ain't nothing to choose). If I press <C>, nothing would happen. If I press <UP> or <DOWN> or <Enter> or <D>, a BSOD would appear saying something like "Windows has been shut down to prevent any damage on your computer". Then "Make sure you have enough disk space....*something about BIOS settings and drivers, etc*"
On the bottom there are these error messages-
---------------------------------------------
STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77CAD, 0xF73AE7E4, 0X00000000)
setupdd.sys- Address F77F4CAD base at F77C8000, DateStamp 41107c8f
---------------------------------------------
I searched a bit and found out that it could be some memory defect. Now I don't know anything about hardware so if I could avoid anything like "removing ram sticks" it would be awesome. ray:ray:ray:ray:

-----PC Specs------
HP Pavilion a1487c
PD 3.0 ghz
2x 512 ram
250G WDC hard drive
--------------------


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Update: installed Vista Home Premium this time, updated the hard drive drivers and the message changed to 0x00000050. *** is that?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Lets get some things in order here

1. computer came pre-installed with Vista...which version?
2. after formatting the system, it would not install XP Pro, causing STOP: 0x0000008E error
3. installed Vista Home Premium, caused STOP: 0x00000050 error

Is this correct to assume you just went out and purchased XP Pro and Vista Home Premium and neither will install? What about the O.S that came pre-installed, have you tried reinstalling? Do you have a set of Restore/Recovery cds?
Did you perform the quick format?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

The computer came pre-installed with XP MCE. I have a XP Pro cd- never used. Bought Vista Home Premium and installed. Formatted hard drive and XP Pro caused STOP: 0x0000008E error. Install Home Premium again and updated some drivers. XP Pro error becomes STOP: 0x00000050.
I formatted using the Vista dvd so I guess it is the quick format.
Should I try dban'ing it?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

I nuked it w/ dban.. and the same message appears. Seems to be a hardware problem.... and now Vista Home Premium is gone too..
I feel like a frustrated tech retard.. :sigh:

Edit- on the other hand, on closer reading, the BSOD suggests that I check for BIOS updates. I had a friend a few months ago coming in and (I think) tweaking my BIOS. I'm not a big fan of that stuff so if anybody have any ideas on what I should check in my BIOS please tell me. Thank you! ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

It's also worth noting that Vista doesn't have any problems, the installer dvd identifies the unallotted space easily.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Do you have another XP Pro CD you can try?

Download Partition Logic and format a partition as NTFS. Then boot from the XP CD and see if it sees the formated partition and can install to it.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

OK. It seems like I'm a little too confusing in this thread. I'll try to clarify the whole thing.

1. This Pavilion came pre-installed w/ XP MCE.
2. I did a clean Vista Ultimate install.
3. I decided to revert back to XP (I have an unused XP Pro cd)
4. The installation fails to recognize my hard drive, saying "there is no disk in the drive".
Then a BSOD appeared with this error message at the bottom:

STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77CAD, 0xF73AE7E4, 0X00000000)
setupdd.sys- Address F77F4CAD base at F77C8000, DateStamp 41107c8f

5. I formatted the hd (deleted all partitions and created a new one) and installed Vista Home Premium on it (that's another story..)
It's worth noting that Vista's installation dvd didn't have a single problem with my hard drive.

6. I tried updating some drivers and stuff in Vista, with no avail.

7. I wiped the hd w/ dban, tried the XP Pro installation again, failed again with a similar message.

8. From now on I tried about four to five times, and each time the message would be a little different. They either start with
STOP: 0x0000008E or STOP: 0x00000050,
and the format's the same. It's always setupdd.sys in the second line.

9. I've tried various "ways" to get XP to install, including formatting w/ Vista dvd, partitioning w/ Vista dvd, etc etc. 

10. It still doesn't work.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*



TheMatt said:


> Do you have another XP Pro CD you can try?
> 
> Download Partition Logic and format a partition as NTFS. Then boot from the XP CD and see if it sees the formated partition and can install to it.


I tried it. After loading and clicking on ok a dialog pops up saying "No hard disk registered". It doesn't work. The only partitioning tool that seems to work is Vista's.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Run the Windows memory diagnostic (available on Ultimate Boot CD from my sig) and let it go a few times. See if it fails any of the tests it runs.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

OK. Downloading UBCD right now. I also have GParted and System Rescue Boot CD. I have no idea how GParted works and can't get it to work. Same with System Rescue. I tried to run Gparted off it and it said something like "failed to load".


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Oh! How could I forget!! This laptop doesn't have a cd drive. It was broken a few weeks ago. So UBCD is not an option. Any other ideas?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Isn't it a desktop? If it comes to it you can replace the optical drive in both desktops and laptops, but you can try booting off the flash drive version of Ultimate Boot CD or borrowing/buying a USB optical drive.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Well the screwed-up comp is a desktop and the one I was typing on last night was my dad's laptop. Now I installed Vista HP again on the desktop and burned UBCD on. I'll post back when I have time to try the diagnostic stuff.
Thanks!


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Sorry for this REALLY LATE update...
Still don't have time for Memory Tests (they take so long..), too much homework!
Borrowed a XP Disk from a friend, and it detected my Kingston Data Traveler (rofl), but nothing else... still wouldn't install.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Does it have a floppy?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

No, it does not. (There, 5 chars.)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

OK, so you are trying to install XP on the desktop, which has a working optical drive. Is this correct? If so, have you run the memory tests?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Yes, I have two working optical drives, one DVD+-/CD+- writer, one DVD-ROM.
Haven't run memtests yet, no time for now.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

The Windows Memory Diagnostic on Ultimate Boot CD should run in under 10 minutes for the standard test with that system.


----------



## Tech-Cameron (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Does your Bios have native hard drive support? If it's on, Turn it off.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

OK. I ran MemTest86+ on UBCD and left it on overnight. This morning I checked and it completed 30 passes without one error. So it's probalbly not the memory.
One side question: if it is a memory problem, then why does Vista run so fast and smooth?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

I would run the Windows Memory Diagnostic. There is one Microsoft KB article that is listing your exact symptoms as a memory problem. Try also with one stick and then the other.

Vista might be different, which is why it's not showing any problems. The only other thing I can think of is to try another disk.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315335


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

I already read the article and tried with the sticks. Same result.
Will run WMD later....


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Alright, sorry for another late reply. WMD ran two passes w/o an error. Another 10 passes of MemTest86 turned up nothing. I still haven't tried the BIOS thing yet, but I have a feeling that's the key. But where in BIOS do I find that setting?

Edit: hey guess what. It is the BIOS thing. I searched around and found this:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/577386-hp-computer-remove-vista-install.html


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Did you fix it?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: XP Pro installation error- STOP: 0x0000008E*

Yes, issue solved. I went into Bios and changed this one setting from SATA to IDE (my hd is IDE..) and XP recognized it!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear. :smile:


----------

